# How Many People Write On Your Facebook Wall Saying Happy Birthday?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

When it's your birthday, how many people usually write on your wall saying happy birthday?


----------



## UKSam93 (Dec 12, 2015)

3 last year. Out of over 200. I never use social media though so not surprised.


----------



## linzers (Dec 7, 2015)

Why does the poll start at less than 10?
... I think the average person even without SA probably only gets around 5-10. Unless you're a hot girl then you get 200+


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

None.


----------



## speranzalov (Dec 11, 2015)

Never more than ten, except for when I was in highschool... then the number may have hit, like, 12.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

wuts facebook?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

About 20 or so, mostly because it's family.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

4


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

perks of not having a facebook


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

63 out of 185.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

xxDark Horse said:


> When it's your birthday, how many people usually write on your wall saying happy birthday?


When I used to have a facebook, no one ever aknowledged me, ever, when I tried to have a conversation with a "friend", my message was only "read" but never got a reply. I deleted facebook, because my posts and pictures were ALWAYS ignored, screw facebook.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

"I don't even have a Facebook."

I actually _do_ have a Facebook, but it's a pseudonym I use merely to post comments on news articles, sign up for things, and connect to game apps I play (have yet to make any friends on them though). Apparently you need Facebook to do a lot of non-Facebook-related stuff online nowadays. :roll

My "real" Facebook I abandoned years ago. Deleted all my so-called "friends" (who sure could friend request me but could never be bothered to even say so much as hi) and logged out and never went back. I had/have only one friend left on it. My actual online friend. We keep in touch off Facebook.

Tl;dr, so naturally, nobody posts on my wall saying happy birthday, because there is nobody TO post. :stu


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

my estimate for this year is 21-29
I'm trying to not overshoot the guess so I'm taking a bit from last year
my birthday is in a few days so we'll see how it goes lol


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Lets see...

14 in 2014

16 in 2013

24 in 2012

50 in 2011!

42 in 2010

5 in 2009



I go down every year so I predict 12. My birthdays on the 15th so i'll find out soon enough lol.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

like 4-5


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I did away with that particular feature a long time ago. Far too depressing and utterly meaningless anyway. I actually feel a bit embarrassed when people act as if that's incredibly important. (Embarrassed for them,that is.)


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I think I had 8 or 9 this year.

I keep my birthday private so that people don't get notifications about it. (Though, I get the feeling that as soon as even one person posts on your timeline, Facebook picks up on it and hassles people anyway.)


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I have two Facebooks. On the one one with 31 friends, I got 17 this year and 12 last year. On my other one with 28 friends, I got four this year and two last year, but have gotten 10-12 in other years.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Sometimes one or two. But I hide my birthday because the FB automatic birthday notification makes it pointless.

Its like when I used to play wow and people would say 'ding' and it was customary to say 'grats', I just downloaded a plugin that did it automatically for me. Everyone should just agree not to bother with it and it would have the same effect.

I am kinda surprised that people actually are using this as a metric (whether someone responds to an automatic Facebook reminder) for whether people actually give a **** about them. The amount of 'caring' demonstrated by responding to an automatic reminder is minimal.

But wishing someone happy birthday (and even remembering their birthday) is completely meaningless in itself even without a reminder. I have great love for a few people in my life (family etc) and I still have absolutely no idea when their birthdays are.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

Facebook disabled my birthday one year and i wondered why i got no messages. In the end i decided to leave it like that as i only get a couple each year anyway. Most people on there are only friends of friends or someone i added via an app and would probably cross the road if they saw me walking down the street.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

5-6 people I guess
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I've had facebook since 2011 and i've had 2 happy birthday messages in total. Both were in 2012 and from 2 old online friends that i had gotten that year. Til this day, those are the only 2 things on my facebook wall i think, lol. Thankfully, i guess they both got the hint that my facebook is completely dead, so neither of them wrote on my ever wall again. I'm still in contact with one of them through texting. I should add that i only had 4 facebook friends so...


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Fangirl96 said:


> I've had facebook since 2011 and i've had 2 happy birthday messages in total. Both were in 2012 and from 2 old online friends that i had gotten that year. Til this day, those are the only 2 things on my facebook wall i think, lol. Thankfully, i guess they both got the hint that my facebook is completely dead, so neither of them wrote on my ever wall again. I'm still in contact with one of them through texting. I should add that i only had 4 facebook friends so...


Only 2 in 5 years?!

Dang...


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

i dont have 2-faced book.... but i got birthday messages from all the skype contacts, and last time i got regular shout-outs live on the air from a Venezuelan radio station when one of my other female friends worked there and got a birthday shout-out last birthday ! ... so i was famous in Venezuela hahaha. too bad the rest of the talking is in Spanish tho


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Less than ten. As in zero.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I'll probably get 1 or 2 people but only because Facebook must have notified them, and I've completely quit Facebook for more than three years now so I won't even see it.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

xxDark Horse said:


> Only 2 in 5 years?!
> 
> Dang...


Well as i said, i only had 4 facebook friends. And i have never said happy birthday to someone else on facebook either so i've never expected anything. Couldn't care less about that stupid website.

On twitter on the other hand, i always get a few every year. Usually like 3-5 every year, and this year i think i got over 10.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

45,000


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Dunno, didn't pay attention. Find out again in 1 month.


----------



## odetoanoddity (Aug 5, 2015)

It's been decreasing in number every year.

I think this year, I got about 20 greetings?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

I don't think I have 20 people actively keeping track of my posts on facebook. Usually 3 people responding to something is a good day.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

15-20 this year


----------



## Skyzz (Oct 15, 2015)

About 50-70... :um But that was years ago. Everyone else got about 100-200+ so compared to the people I was surrounded by. it wasn't much. This was early on in high school too, when people just **** posted everywhere and randomly added others to get their numbers up. I eventually deleted it, partly because everyone else got so many more than me, it just felt like a competition and I didn't really get Facebook to "connect" with those people in the first place anyway, lol.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

facebook, more like lamebook.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Never got any really, but remember I wanted to change that so for the better part of the year I was very active liking and wishing people a happy birthday anytime I saw notification. Then when my birthday came up, nearly no one wished me a happy birthday. After that I made my birth date invisible. The end.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I have that feature off. I absolutely hate getting any attention for my birthday on facebook. Or any attention on facebook really. And if I had it on I'd find it meaningless because people who would be saying happy birthday wouldn't even care to remember it. That being said, I've had a couple people say happy birthday even though the feature was off over the last few years.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I got 10 this year,but I don't think someone could call themselves popular just because they got 60 people who wrote them happy birthday. Some people have 1000 friends on facebook and do you really think that they know all of the people on there?

I would care more about the people who actually care enough to congratulate me in rl. Under 5 people did that this year.

On facebook people that you went to school with a thousand years a go or a random person you added might write happy birthday. Doesn't really matter and they don't care about you. They just write on anyones wall.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Greetings are embarrassing*

any "Hello!" makes me fetch my crowbar when anyone knocks on my door

I never do any birthday or Xmas greetings. That makes me.. obnoxious and ruins reputation further but probably can't get any lower

partly due to depression but all attitude or reaction was deeply rooted in gauging anyone who does bog standard greeting niceities is retarded


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

Well all my facebook friends said happy birthday so that was nice. I only have 6 but still, they're good friends xD


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Had more people(just one actually) write on my sas wall than facebook wall(0)


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Zero.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

0 i hate getting happy birthday wishes it reminds me i am getting old and still living a **** life


----------



## Junny (Dec 7, 2015)

Usually 3 or 4


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Zero


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

2011 - 9
2012 - 42 (I have no idea what happened there.)
2013 - 13
2014 - 8
2015 - 16


----------



## MamaDoe (Dec 15, 2015)

I hid it. I was so paranoid that it would be an embarrassing amount, that I saved myself from future hurt.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

None. I keep my birthday private because I don't want a bunch of b321astards wishing me a happy birthday because FB reminded them to.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

I never had more than seven or eight when I had a Facebook account - and at one point I had about 230-odd so-called 'friends'. Two of those were cousins that I used to see around once a month anyway and just about the rest were from work colleagues who could just about be bothered writing two words '_Happy_' and '_Birthday_' on my wall, but write reams and reams of rubbish on each other's walls on a regular basis. 

Few of my actual former friends from my school days bothered with me on Facebook.

I've not had a Facebook account for more than a year now&#8230; I don't miss it in the slightest. In my opinion I effectively wasted five years of my life trying and failing to reconnect with people on there that I used to know.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

xxDark Horse said:


> When it's your birthday, how many people usually write on your wall saying happy birthday?


1 or 2 maybe, but I don't really mind, those are just number cuz they have more friends on their list. At least I have more cool people on my list and not just numbers. Idgaf my ***.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

It's sad how facebook purely thrives on people's mentality of either getting popular/social acceptance or be considered a taboo.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Blue Dino said:


> It's sad how facebook purely thrives on people's mentality of either getting popular/social acceptance or be considered a taboo.


Yeah I agree, it's sad - society is sad.


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

2


----------



## quewezance (Sep 9, 2013)

11 this year. I think the most was like 24 but over the years it's slowly dwindled.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

2013: 27
2014: 43
2015: 50


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

None.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

2013 & 2014- 60
2015- 20

FB is pretty big here so people add people they know even if they're not necessarily close with them. With that being said, those numbers are embarassing :lol


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

2 or 3 people =(


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Disabled mine so I won't be spending time worrying about the amount of people that bother to. Which is stupid, because unless it was a close friend's birthday, I'd never do it either. It's pointless of Facebook to notify you every day.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I have no idea. I haven't looked at my FB in a few years. I only set it up because one of my cousins asked me to. I think I used it about 5 times altogether, and not by choice.

Do they ever expire? Cause it would be swell if it just disappeared in a void somewhere...


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm gonna disable it as well. It's dumb and nobody actually cares. I wish FB never started in the first place.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

bump


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Was about to reply to this, then realised it was an old thread, read back to see if I replied and agreed with old Bob but noticed he was much grumpier back then


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

splendidbob said:


> Sometimes one or two. But I hide my birthday because the FB automatic birthday notification makes it pointless.
> 
> Its like when I used to play wow and people would say 'ding' and it was customary to say 'grats', I just downloaded a plugin that did it automatically for me. Everyone should just agree not to bother with it and it would have the same effect.


When I played people didn't even say gratz, it was just 'gz' most of the time. Actually Yahtzee kind of covered this in his WoW review video (at about 3:24 onwards):


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

None, I've disable it.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@Persephone The Dread hah indeed, v amusing vid too 

Achievements were the worst for that esp when they first came out and guild chat was a spam fest of achievements.

There was even one guy in my guild who actually cared about them, and I think he still plays today so that he can get all of them. I would say it's peculiar, but I am in no position to judge others in that respect.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

11/34 this year. Pretty good.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Usually I get around 15-18. Fine by me...


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't have a Facebork.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

lmfao - 'facebook'. i deleted that **** early last year. THAT was a decision that helped preserve my sanity.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Enough to let me know who actually pays attention, lol.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

6-10 people I guess. Though some of them aren't on my wall, they're on my cover picture. I see that Facebook shows your cover picture on birthdays to your friends so it's because they wrote on it. (I was surprised at first, I thought "Why did they chose to comment here?") It's not a problem for me but it looks slightly weird seeing birthday wishes on a random photo of a sea.


----------



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

Zero. My birthday is hidden. I was afraid that none would write so I disabled it. I'm so smart.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

It was my birthday yestersay, only a few people wrote on my wall so what I did was go back to the various years people wrote on my wall saying happy birthday and liked and commented on them saying thank you, it means so much to me! or Thanks! I took my time machine 4 years into the future just to even like this post! 

Nobody understands my dank sense of humor.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

one


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

none because I dont have one. stupid threads like this one in which the premise is to demonstrate your self fulfilling prophecy of The fact that few or no visits and likes on your fb page on your birthday is lower than other peoples as way to prove a "validation" of your "unpopularity" don't do anyone of you any good.

this is also the reason why there are no post likes on peoples posts on here. [ this was discussed a long time ago] cause then there would be the same self fulfilling prophecy of "I'm unpopular" when they start comparing how many other people get more post likes than them.

STOP comparing stupid things like this and stop using it as ammunition against yourself.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

In previous years, in the general realm of like 40. Mostly drive-bys who couldn't be arsed to actually interact with me otherwise; who only knew it was my birthday because Facebook prompted them to say something. I didn't feel emotionally well and removed my birthday from my profile last year. The number dropped to like 5. All family.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

What Facebook


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I disabled it, so only 2 people now. Do people use Facebook outside of the 5 people who post crap every day?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

TheLastShy said:


> Zero. My birthday is hidden. I was afraid that none would write so I disabled it. I'm so smart.


^This.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

I don't care about it but then this year I got 0 so felt a little sad.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I make it so that only I can post on my wall around the time of my birthday. Normally no one posts anything because I have my birthday hidden. But a couple times one person (not family) who knew when my birthday was posted and then....ugh avalanche of people start posting happy birthday. 

Anyways, just like Christmas, Thanksgiving, and New Years I sit alone on my birthday with maybe a couple of candy bars.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I don't have a facebook account in my real name.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't use facebook.


----------



## Doodlebug (May 15, 2016)

I'll get one from my dad.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't use facebook.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

My last birthday i had 0 people write anything on my fb wall. But i did have 2 people wish me happy birthday though - my mom and my dad.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I didn't count. I have about 50 Facebook friends and a good number said Happy Birthday, mostly relatives and family friends. None of my childhood Facebook friends said happy birthday though, which was disappointing.


----------

